# wheel question



## 240sxer (Mar 4, 2005)

i've got a white 240 and am looking to get some new rims. i like black but if anybody has some pics of their rides with a silverish grey look can you post. thanks!


----------



## 4sphed (Mar 5, 2005)

Not sure if this helps, but here's mine ...


----------

